# Needed Vaccines, unnecessary vaccines, etc.



## gizmo&me (Mar 4, 2005)

How many sets of initial shots are "they" suppose to get? Or does it vary from vet to vet? On his first set, Gizmo (at the time, 7 weeks old) got his distemper/measles, parvovirus, dewormed, intestinal parasite-float? On his second ( 10.5 weeks old) he got dist/hep/lepto/para, parvo, dordetella, and deworming. After this last visit for his second set, which was on friday, the receptionist was telling my boyfriend and I that his next visit he will be getting his LAST set along with the rabies shot. Three sets only? Aren't they suppose to get their rabies shots from 4 months and up? He'll be 13 weeks at the time, if I counted correctly. Thankfully, he has had no reactions to any of his sets, other than the area being extremely sore and he didn't even wanna be picked up. Let me in on any information, please. I'm a little confoozed! 

Also, I've read that yearly booster vaccines might be unnecessary. Also read some real frightening things about that too. -sighs- On his vaccines copy, it states that he should return next year for his bordetella,dist/hep/lepto/para and parvo? I know everything varies but is this okay? I want the best for my baby and I don't wanna overload him with unnecessary crap. Ahhh. I don't know! Anything information related to any of this will make me feel a lot better.







Does anyone give their babies their yearly vaccines? Do you wait a little longer than a year? Or nothing at all other than rabies? kjfdhgjdgjdfhgdf! THanks, loves.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo&me_@Apr 6 2005, 04:27 PM
> *How many sets of initial shots are "they" suppose to get? Or does it vary from vet to vet? On his first set, Gizmo (at the time, 7 weeks old) got his distemper/measles, parvovirus, dewormed, intestinal parasite-float? On his second ( 10.5 weeks old) he got dist/hep/lepto/para, parvo, dordetella, and deworming. After this last visit for his second set, which was on friday, the receptionist was telling my boyfriend and I that his next visit he will be getting his LAST set along with the rabies shot. Three sets only? Aren't they suppose to get their rabies shots from 4 months and up? He'll be 13 weeks at the time, if I counted correctly. Thankfully, he has had no reactions to any of his sets, other than the area being extremely sore and he didn't even wanna be picked up. Let me in on any information, please. I'm a little confoozed!
> 
> Also, I've read that yearly booster vaccines might be unnecessary. Also read some real frightening things about that too. -sighs- On his vaccines copy, it states that he should return next year for his bordetella,dist/hep/lepto/para and parvo? I know everything varies but is this okay? I want the best for my baby and I don't wanna overload him with unnecessary crap. Ahhh. I don't know! Anything information related to any of this will make me feel a lot better.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would not give a combo shot with lepto as it is a common component to cause reactions and the lepto in the combo shot doesn't usually cover strains you would see anyways. I do a 5-way DHPP, every 3-4 weeks until 16 weeks of age (so 3 or 4 depending on when you start). Then rabies after 4 months. Technically rabies can be given after 12 weeks. We wait. Bordetella is optional. The intranasal vaccine is considered pretty harmless.

After that he will need a DHPP booster one year from his last one, bordetella booster one year from his last one, and Rabies booster one year from his last one. Ideally, separate all vaccines by 3-4 weeks. After that he only needs a DHPP every 3 years and rabies as required by law (in most places every 3 years). If you want to continue bordetella for going to the groomer or boarding, it is given annually.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

JMM, So do u have to give DHPP and bordetella every year??? I have no idea about vaccine schedules.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Fantasia doesn't get bordetella because she doesn't get boarded or groomed but she gets her rabies once every three years and her DHPP once every three years. She got all her puppy shots (more than enough, they gave her too many) and her boosters after a year. Next year she is up for her next 3 year rabies and her DHPP. I just told my vet that I didn't want her getting anything but Rabies and they were fine with it. Then I said I want to only give her the DHPP every three years along with the rabies and he said ok so we are putting Fantasia on the three year schedule. So I guess it's common for the vet I go to now to put them on a three year if the owner wants it. I LOVE my vet! It took forever and a few bad vets to find him though. The office has two older male vets and a younger female vet (she's new and I think one of their daughters). The two older men were college roommates!







It's such a nice place, I just wish Fantasia wouldn't shake like crazy when we are there. 
I think I am going to try taking her in once a week and just having the women at the desk give her a treat so she gets to think of it as a happy place.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Apr 8 2005, 01:35 AM
> *JMM, So do u have to give DHPP and  bordetella every year??? I have no idea about vaccine schedules.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

DHPP puppy series, booster 1 year later, then every 3 years.

If you give bordetella, give the intranasal vaccine annually.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I was upset when I found out the lepto was included in vaccine. I didn't think that it was given in our area. Yes, my little Jill had a reaction tha scared me to death. I wonder if it was from the lepto or something else in the shot. The breeder I got her from doesn't give her own dogs yearly vaccines just the baby shots. She has four living in her house and they never go out.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, so Cloud is about to get his rabies and vaccination shots at the end of this month. I didn't know that they shouldnt be givien lepto vaccination. What do I ask for? What vaccinations do I want?

And if I have to tell them I don't want a certain thing and they ask me why what else do I say? Should I even have to worry since Cloud and Noriko has had their puppies and rabies shot with no reaction?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A dog can react to any vaccine any time it is given. The most likely reaction is the one year booster or the second puppy vaccine. 

The lepto in the combo vaccine is 
1. A common cause for reactions in Maltese
2. Usually unnecessary as your dog is probably not at risk for lepto (discuss that with your vet) and it probably does not get the serovars of lepto that cause infection in your area. 

You want a distemper, hepatitis, parvo, parainfluenza, and adenovirus vaccine (DHPP), no corona and no lepto. 

You have every right to want to give your dogs only the necessary vaccines. Your vet should respect this. If they do not carry a DHPP (I like Pfizer Vanguard 5), it may be cost prohibitive for them to order it just for you. In that case you can order it yourself and either take it in for them to give or administer it at home if you are comfortable doing that (make sure the vet is open when you give it in case of a reaction). Revival Animal Health is a great place to order vaccines.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you very much JMM.







I'm so glad that you're here to answer everyone's questions.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Apr 8 2005, 06:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DHPP puppy series, booster 1 year later, then every 3 years.

If you give bordetella, give the intranasal vaccine annually.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50442
[/B][/QUOTE]
JMM thanks for all the great advise its helping us so much with Summer Have question should we get the 6month booster or wait till 1 yr. Have a friend that suggest only giving vaccine every 3 yrs, going to take yours and her advise
Thanks agian for all your help 
Summers Grammie
Theresa


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Apr 9 2005, 09:12 AM
> *JMM thanks for all the great advise its helping us so much with Summer Have question should we get the 6month booster or wait till 1 yr. Have a friend that suggest only giving vaccine every 3 yrs, going to take yours and her advise
> Thanks agian for all your help
> Summers Grammie
> ...


[/QUOTE]

6 month booster for what? Some boarding and grooming places require bordetella every 6 months and with the intranasal that is just fine.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Apr 9 2005, 12:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 month booster for what? Some boarding and grooming places require bordetella every 6 months and with the intranasal that is just fine.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50864
[/B][/QUOTE]
Its a Parvovirus booster :


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most vets use a combination with parvo and distemper which usually has one or two others in it. The dog needs a series as a puppy, a booster at one year, and then a booster every 3 years. There are only a few breeds where separate parvo vaccines are recommended (Rotties because for some reason they are particularly susceptable to it). I'm not sure what the rationale for boostering just for parvo every 6 months would be...


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 9 2005, 07:23 PM
> *Most vets use a combination with parvo and distemper which usually has one or two others in it. The dog needs a series as a puppy, a booster at one year, and then a booster every 3 years. There are only a few breeds where separate parvo vaccines are recommended (Rotties because for some reason they are particularly susceptable to it). I'm not sure what the rationale for boostering just for parvo every 6 months would be...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51007*


[/QUOTE]
My vet says its because of the area that where in I live in central CA. Bakersfield she said, its very prominent in this area? I like my vet ,been taking Christy my laso and both cats for years maybe all call around and ask other vets. it wouldn't hurt. I feel Summer is so delicate I have to be carefull, I don't want to give her or any of my animals any more meds. then I have to right>>>>


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You could also talk to your vet about opting not to do a 6 month parvo booster. If she responded to her puppy vaccines, the booster is not going to give her more immunity.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 10 2005, 07:38 AM
> *You could also talk to your vet about opting not to do a 6 month parvo booster. If she responded to her puppy vaccines, the booster is not going to give her more immunity.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51071*


[/QUOTE]







Thanks JMM I think I 'll do that.


----------

